# Got one!!!!



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Hunted this afternoon at my house. Had 3 does come in at 10 yards and bust me at full drawl and watch me for about 15 mins. Then they ran at to 35 yards and I was able to get a shoot. Shoot her right through the hart she didn't go 40 yards!!!!!!
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

NICE!! Meat in the freezer!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Good shooting and congrats


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

awesome. congrats. nitro you getting pumped up yet.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Now that's what I'm talking about! Fresh venison for the freezer. Congrats!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

willeye said:


> awesome. congrats. nitro you getting pumped up yet.


I am ready for the 10th. My dad was being cruel yesterday and was sending me pictures from my game cameras. I need to put a arrow in something :bounce:


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

haha


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Good shooting Duck. Now it is time for fried backstrap!!!!!


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats


----------

